# Cosy Comparison on some oils



## tweetibyrd (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been looking and looking for the best price for replacement oils for the recipes that I use the most. I did an excel sheet comparing the prices on some oils from Bramble Berry, Bulk Apothecary, Essential Depot and Majestic Mountain Sage (MMS). These are just a few obviously but it gave me a general idea of what they were charging. Hope it helps someone else, cause it helped me  

View attachment oil price comprison list.pdf


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 21, 2014)

I would highly suggest you check out Soapers Choice as well.  Their prices are very good as is their shipping with quick delivery. CO is 65.00 for 50 lbs or 7 lbs for 14.35, Castor is 73.15 for 35lbs and 17.78 for 7 lbs and PO is 50 lb for 50.00 and 13.15 for 7lbs.  This does not include shipping as that would depend on where you live.


----------



## CCa1892 (Jan 21, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I would highly suggest you check out Soapers Choice as well.  Their prices are very good as is their shipping with quick delivery. CO is 65.00 for 50 lbs or 7 lbs for 14.35, Castor is 73.15 for 35lbs and 17.78 for 7 lbs and PO is 50 lb for 50.00 and 13.15 for 7lbs.  This does not include shipping as that would depend on where you live.



Also, Soaper's Choice has an efficient way to ship 4/7lb containers in one, double corrugated box. Nicely done, you can order 4 different oils that ships safely in the same container for the same shipping cost.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 21, 2014)

Cibaria Soapmaking Supplies is another good supplier. Depending on what coast you are on and shipping. Soapers Choice is also a good choice.


----------



## tweetibyrd (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice  I will check those places out.


----------



## tweetibyrd (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok So I added Soaper's Choice to my list, Thanks their prices are amazing.  

View attachment oil price comprison list.pdf


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Jan 26, 2014)

I ordered from soapers choice and prices are great! Next time I will opt for the larger quantities cause the 7 lb each came in bottles not buckets so it's hard getting the oils out. I did lard, tallow, coconut & Olive pomace I paid about $70 with shipping.


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone know of a good source for beef tallow? Or does everyone get theirs locally?


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Jan 26, 2014)

I got mine from soapers choice


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 26, 2014)

Im with shunt2011 on this one, i had a last minute ingredient i had to buy and with the shipping included it was still cheaper then the other's.
And they shipped it out the same day, quickest shipping out of 3 suppliers i went threw so far this year.


----------



## jaychis (Jan 26, 2014)

For anyone on the east coast, Jedwards International has good bulk prices. http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/Category/739-soap-making-ingredients.aspx Coconut oil for example, is $53.80 for 44 lbs. I like the other companies mentioned, but I get nailed with shipping.


----------

